# How many of you learn random new skills?



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I taught myself how to write left handed, play guitar, juggle (in a cascade) and make a rose out of a napkin.

How many of you look at something that isn't really useful and think 'you know what? I want to do that?'

I said to a friend , I might learn to play guitar left handed, he said 'why?', and I said 'why not? I like the challenge of learning something new'. 'Why not just get better at playing right handed?', 'because I don't feel that I will get better, and I bet I could learn to do it left handed'. 

I also went to the library once to learn how to do something with paper in an origami fashion. I know these skills have no practical use, I just like learning things like this for my own enjoyment.

I am still teaching myself how to draw and in a year I have come a long way, and I still wish to take that skill further.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm more about learning random, useless knowledge.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yeah I'm training myself to use my left hand...I'm pretty good at it but I'm still building up dexterity 
I'm teaching myself how to play piano...I hope some day I can take lessons -_-
Flamenco guitar...painting...drawing...I have a multitude of interests so I'm not naming all lol
But since I'm probably getting into art and music for life...not exactly useless 
But I love learning new things so I research different things taht interest me just for fun...I have about a million useless pieces of information >.<


----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

Just a couple weeks ago, my friends pointed out to me that I'd be a very good fashion designer. They've sparked my interest, and now I've been spawning clothing designs and random things of the sort out the head. XD


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I'm more about learning random, useless knowledge.


That. lol.


----------



## Cheazy (Nov 23, 2009)

I do the same thing. i love being able to do pointless things but it does feel good to be able to do them. I used to want to write left handed but then realized my right handwriting isnt even good. :laughing:

I know how to do this thing with 3 quarters that people do in poker though,  nothing useful its just fun to do.


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

The stuff I've been learning nowadays is mostly school related.

In my fashion class, we're learning how to sew. It's my first time, and I completely suck at it. I can't control the speed of the foot pedal properly on the sewing machine, can't sew straight, etc. But, you know, first times aren't always good. However, my teacher told me that sewing is like driving--with controlling the gas and knowing where you're going and stuff... which, apparently, I suck at.

In art class, we're doing sculpture for the rest of the semester, so I'm learning how to use new materials for each project--plaster, sand stone, etc.

In math, oh man... I recently did bad on a math test, but luckily I had a make up test today. A couple days back, I asked a friend of mine to help me, and BAM--I understood better than what my actual teacher teaches me... which is pretty sad, but at least I understand more of the CAST rule and trigonometry and stuff.

Lastly, a couple of weeks ago, I got a new camera, so I've been experimenting with it, searching up how-to's and tutorials online, and learning terms such as ISO, aperture, shutter speed, etc.

....that's basically about it for me, in terms of random skills I guess. Never thought much about it up until now.


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

I've taught mslef knitting, tatting, crocheting, needlepoint, cross stitch, macrame, ducttape art, I'm so crafty it often makes others sick:crazy:I love random facts, its earned me the name Queen of Useless Knowlege. When I was 5 I broke my left wrist and so I learned to write with my right hand, I can use both for just about eveything.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I'm more about learning random, useless knowledge.


lol... that don't REALLY count my love... lol... Loads of people have that! lol...


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Sizzorhandz said:


> I love random facts, its earned me the name Queen of Useless knowledge.


Again... DON'T REALLY count... lol... unless you guys can show me something interesting and random, though I'd have to see it work in the moment.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I enjoy learning random new skills and random new knowledge. I suppose I just like learning and discovering the world around me and enriching my experience in life. I like new experiences too and my mind is usually very hungry so I keep on feeding it and teaching myself new tricks


----------



## Raine Dragon (May 5, 2010)

oh, I love learning things, I just bought a book on rocks and minerals on a lark on Monday.

I teach myself new things about programing and sewing and making things fairly often... I just like new things. ^w^


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I do, I randomly started painting, randomly started playing guitar, randomly look up stuff online, randomly buy books (although I can be quite selective sometimes). I like learning new things, I'm going to try creative writing and acting soon!


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

ima a pro at useless knowledge and useless skills. 


did you know that a goats pupils are rectangle!?!?! ......yeah... lame... i know! lol...


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

One day I told myself "I need to learn how to move my ears", so I sat with a mirror for a long time, and then suddenly I just moved my ears, and then a few days later I taught myself how to shake my eyes really fast. Now I can scare people jiust bey looking at them:laughing: 
I Also taught myself to do mosts stuff with my left hand, just because, and I cant play some piano, something I learned from a book. At the moment I'm experimenting with cooking :happy:
I also know a lot of useless facts, it always become handy and practical.. :tongue:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I want to learn everything about everything there is to know. But there is not enough years in ones life to do that.


----------



## Tacos (May 10, 2010)

Did you know that cows can go upstairs but not downstairs because their knees only fold in 1 way ? xD
No but really, who really tested that lol
-Imagines an old farmer trying to make his cow go downstairs-

Yes, I also love random facts.

I also know about a bunch of random stuff but not very deeply ;P Cuz I get bored of it, try something else, ect. ect. then one day retry thing number 316 to go back to 27 to go back to 594859891 then the new one, 964869486396843986534


----------



## Sirindu (May 12, 2010)

I have learned many things of my own volition. I would, however, never call them random. To me (and probably many other INFJs) everything I learn is very important to understanding the world. It's all webbing in a large, internal fabric which is my understanding of the world. So, yes, I love learning simple little facts or theories (especially theories) or talents and skills that may or may not seem useful to those around me. I'm a collector of ideas and these sorts of things. I wouldn't be me if I didn't do this.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Some days I would love to turn off my desire to learn something new. It seems that is all I want to do is some kind of research. Here on PC I am researching different personality traits and how different personality types interact with each other.


----------



## MyAlterEgo (May 17, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> I'm more about learning random, useless knowledge.


Ya, same here, sometimes I like to learn stuff just for the sake of knowing about them, but it is becoming more and more about learn things I actually need to do rather then just random stuff.

But on the other hand, sometimes random info that I collected in some point of my life proves to help me to reach a new idea for something practical


----------

